# lipo battery help !



## Metalgumybear (Mar 5, 2013)

i am going to buy the 1/10 burshless drift star and i wanted to buy an upgraded battery also but i don't know which one to buy. the brushless motor is 3300 kv and i wanted to buy a Sky Lipo 4000mAh 11.1V 20C for it .. should i? or will it burn out the motor? i want a battery that can give me speed for longer drifts plzzz help - metalgumybear


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

Well you didn't give us much information to help you. First questions are will the ESC that you are going to use handle a 3 cell lipo, will a 3 cell fit in the vehicle, bashing or racing?


----------



## fastscooter (Feb 5, 2013)

*Battery question*

:wave: I am making a return to the RC sport after being out of it for about 18 yrs. Getting into the SC scene and have my truck and electronics. I have been looking for batteries and charger. I have came across batteries with the designation 2S2P and 2S1P. I understand the 2S, but what does the 2P and 1P stand for?


----------



## Atticabob (Dec 24, 2012)

The simple answer to the 2s2p is, 2 cells in Series, 2 Parallel. The series gives you your voltage, the parallel adds in capacity. 

Gummy bear, what ESC are you running? This is one of the main questions when it comes to deciding batteries. If your ESC can handle 3S with the motor you have you are good to go... You will have to keep an eye on your motor during your longer runs, heat is the enemy...


----------



## 98 SNAKE EATER (Dec 21, 2003)

Once you go Lipo, you never go back :thumbsup:


----------

